# Cold or Flu?



## meyfabi (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello everybody,

My 2 years old female tegu made me strange things few minuts ago. She have a sticky transparent thing who flows of her nose. Do you think that could be a cold or a flu? This morning everything seemed to be ok... I don't really know what i need to do...
I hope you can give me advices!!
Thanks

PS: (I'm French so i haven't a specialized vet near home...)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 1, 2014)

_Did she drink water recently?_


----------



## marydd (Apr 6, 2014)

Watch her eating and drinking. Maybe listen to her breathing. I would be concerned about a respiratory infection. Bump the heat up in the cage a bit if you think she may have one. You may want to look up other signs of a respiratory infection, and what to do if she does have one.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 21, 2014)

sometimes I see my little girl drink a bunch of water after a meal or something, and when she goes to climb out of her tub, she might spit up a bit when she is climbing down. I'd probably barf too if I drank a bunch and then threw my feet over my head really quick to climb down something. lol.


----------



## meyfabi (Apr 25, 2014)

thank you all!! I had finally found a specialized vet (not near home) and everything was ok except a little "laryngit". 
Right now everything is ok and she's feeling good!
thank you all once again


----------

